# Owl love...



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep she gave it lots of kisses (I have it on video which I will post).

My baby girl loves this teddy.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Urrr! Skiddles acts like a boy. When Jaid was going through his "challenging time" I always asked him if he was "trying to pull a Skiddles on me." Are you sure Skid's a hen? She's cute either way


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I think Skiddles is a male, how do her/his tail feather look like? Do they have barrings?
(S)he is defenetly beautiful


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I know I know. 

Lougirl - that's too funny!

I am not convinced she is a girl either. 1% chance of DNA being wrong...let me guess...she is in the 1%.

Haimovfids - I will take a pic of the tail tonight. She/he does have pearling on the wings. 

She has to go back to the vet because I don't think she is well. So I might get another test done.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I have heard that the pied gene tends to keep the pearling on their shoulders, but again, she is only one so maybe her next molt will wipe out her pearls completely


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Could it be possible Skiddles is an incomplete pearl? I heard that does weird stuff to the bird, but then again, I'm trying to read up on it on srtiels website, but I can't really find anything on it. I can't seem to find anything on it anywhere actually...


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

What does 'incomplete pearl' mean?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

cute photo! Ivy was kissing an owl today too :lol:
hope she's ok - let us know what the vet says!
maybe another DNA test?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

cute photo! Ivy was kissing an owl today too :lol:
hope she's ok - let us know what the vet says!
maybe another DNA test? heart wings and kissing is definitely male


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Poor Skiddles is she poorly? Nothing serious I hope :-( 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

She doesn't seem herself. She is eating well. But her eyes look dull and she constantly looks so tired. And yesterday her poop was a little watery.

I just want to be sure she is ok - just because of her liver condition. 

She's going Wednesday night. Yep Ollieandme I think I will get another done. She has way too many male traits.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=74322


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=74322


Thanks Steph - I presume this can be in females and males?


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I think Skiddles might be a boy too. A cute boy of course.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Mezza said:


> Thanks Steph - I presume this can be in females and males?


Yep. I'm confident on that. (Let's hope)


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

She's so cute!
I hope there's nothing wrong with Skiddles


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

That's cute 
Good luck at the vets, I hope she's ok


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Too cute. But... Skiddles looks like she's doing heartwings!



Mezza said:


> What does 'incomplete pearl' mean?


Basically, a pearl cockatiel with much less pearling that is kind of 'broken up' and sparse in some areas of the body. Coco is an incomplete pearl and has had the incomplete pattern all his life, although he is steadily losing them now with his first molt.


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

What a lovely picture! That owl is just too cute for it not to kiss 
Hope Skiddles is ok


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I am 99% sure her DNA was wrong. Way too many boy traits. 

And I can't see any barring on her tail. YIKES!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Beaker wants to know now too. He's not interested in same sex relationships... oh wait, yes he is. Bromance!

I'm curious to see if Skiddles will hang with the bros now. When you take her in, be sure to let us know


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Lol! I was going to say..yes he does..bromance boy. But you bet me to it. HAHAHA!

Tell Beaks he will be the first to know.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Congradulations on your male cockatiel!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Baruch, the second DNA test hasn't been done yet.

At least Skiddles is a cute unisex name.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

On the previouse page, Mezza said that she checked Skiddles tail feathers are they don't have barrings on them 

This is the post that she made 


> And I can't see any barring on her tail. YIKES!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Skiddles still sounds a bit feminine to me. You can call her Skiddle Man, but for some reason it comes out "Skiddle Mon" for me, so congratulations, Skiddles is now a Jamaican Mangirl. You must be so proud


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Haimovfids said:


> On the previouse page, Mezza said that she checked Skiddles tail feathers are they don't have barrings on them
> 
> This is the post that she made



Are you sure?
I mean Hank has no barring just solid yellow tail feathers and she's definitely a girl


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> Are you sure?
> I mean Hank has no barring just solid yellow tail feathers and she's a girl


That's because she is a pearl 
I will find that thread srtiels made about sexing pearls for you


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I know but would Skiddles mutation have to have barring in order to be a female

Or is it like Hanks where females can have both barring and no barring?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Skiddles sounds like an odd mix, so I think she would have varied tail results


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

urbandecayno5 said:


> I know but would Skiddles mutation have to have barring in order to be a female


Yes
It took me a while of searching from threads to threads and then I had to type something related to that thread in the google search box and I finally found it! 
Made by Sussane Russo (Srtiels)


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Lougirl said:


> Skiddles sounds like an odd mix, so I think she would have varied tail results


That's what I was thinking
I have to admit...she is quite the topic of conversation


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Poor Mezza, it started out with just an owl kissing picture and everybody is now talking about Skiddles' tail!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahaha! Aaawww poor SkiddleBum. She's an odd ball - my little Jamaican Mangirl. :rofl:

Oh gosh! Well I think I will get the DNA number 2.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Um, Skiddles IS a pearl though, Baruch.










So that's not correct. She does *not* have to have any barring on her tail whatsoever to be female. It's not even important what her tail barring looks like in relation to her gender because it won't give away anything.

Even if Skiddles is an incomplete pearl, the same rules apply.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

She's a cinnamon pearl. 

With a 'pretty' tail. LOL!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Skiddles Mon Hahahhah come on poor little girl 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm tuning the clock back to the original post 
Your photo is just beautiful, definitely pulls on my heart strings  
Each of my birds has a teddy of their own & they all seem to love them


----------



## Finley13 (Oct 24, 2013)

Well now I have to go find a teddy bear for Finley *runs off to find one*  

Very cute!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Peaches&Me said:


> I'm tuning the clock back to the original post
> Your photo is just beautiful, definitely pulls on my heart strings
> Each of my birds has a teddy of their own & they all seem to love them


Thank you  She adores any teddy bear, but does have her two favourites. 

Finley13 - did you find one? Lol!


----------



## Donna63 (Dec 9, 2013)

I bought my bird a snuggle buddy and he cuddles up with that. It's attached to the side of his cage.
I hope Skiddles is OK.


----------

